# leaking from dome lights



## silo (Jan 15, 2011)

the other day it was raining and i noticed water dripping down from my driverside domelight where the sunvisor goes, and from the corner of my domelight in the center where you control the sunroof, anybody got ideas of where its coming from and any solutions???


----------



## pmarcuccijr (Sep 30, 2010)

whats the model/year of your car?

My first guess would be the sunroof drains. They are very small and fill up with gunk and cause all kinds of water back up, you can blow them out with an air compressor. The sunroof seals could also be bad/bent/damaged, which would cause leaks. 

My second guess would be the seal from a roof mount antenna, if you have one. 

You could pull your headliner, and do a water test. Have a friend pour water around the various gaps along the roof, and watch where the water comes in while you sit inside.


----------



## silo (Jan 15, 2011)

my car is a 99 passat, where would i blow the gutter out with a air compressor?


----------



## pmarcuccijr (Sep 30, 2010)

there are actually little hoses and the gutters if im not mistaken, do a search on here, i've seen a few posts with this same problem.


----------



## Einkaufswagen (Oct 25, 2009)

Also check to make sure that the hoses have not seperated from the connectors. If its anything like my jetta theres one of those connectors right about where your describing.


----------



## silo (Jan 15, 2011)

ok i'll do that, hopefully i can get this fix this weekend


----------



## Zac L Dimick (Aug 12, 2009)

lmao


----------



## cygnus-xi (Mar 24, 2008)

If your A-pillars are discolored or wet then it is definitely your sunroof drains. Open each front door way in the back you will see a black tube pointing down that stops at a flat piece. Just squeeze the tube and if water comes out then your drain is clogged. You can slice a V into the bottom where it pinches off to keep it from clogging again. (Some people have used straws or something to keep it open but if it falls out your right back where you started.


----------

